# SSL Umgebungsvariabeln



## bisibis (26. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag,
Beim einem Login mit Zertifikat auf einem webserver werden eine Reihe Umgebungsvariabeln gesetzt, wie z.B. SSL_CLIENT_S_DN_O für die Organisation. 
Wie lauten die entsprechenden Variabeln für den  "Subject Alternative Name" und die Extensions ?

Vielen dank im Voraus
CB


----------



## Sinac (26. Februar 2004)

Auch wenn du neu bist:
NIE in zwei Foren gleichzeitig posten!
Außerdem: google!


----------

